# looping HD media player for video installation?



## bbigelow666666 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm looking for a media player to output video and audio. I searched around briefly and digital signage players seem to be a good route. But maybe there are others? I've always used computers, but they crash etc. Seems like some people are using digital signage players?

What I need:
-Output 1080p
-Audio output...stereo is fine, 5.1 better.
-Loops _*seamlessly*_. I have a western digital media player now and when it loops there is a second or two blank space, which is my primary reason for looking for new hardware.
-reliability: if i could have the unit playing non-stop for a month or longer without crashing or maintenance, that would be fantastic.

Additional features that would be nice:
-if the unity had internal storage...the WD media player requires you keep a USB external attached that stores the media.
-remote control

Budget:
Under 750...300 would be great. Not sure of general prices for something like this. If there is a rig that is more expensive, but allows for more than one output, it may be considered.

It seems some units are able to sync playback with multiple units? This would be nice if I at one point need to do a multi-channel work and could then buy more of the same.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## bbigelow666666 (Mar 11, 2012)

Amazon.com: Mvix DS-DLite Stand-Alone Digital Signage Player w/HDMI for Product and Video Showcasing on Large Screen LCD TVs: Electronics

love the features on this unit, variety of outputs, seems stable, on/off timer. but not sure about seamless looping and its only 720p.


----------



## cpf (Mar 12, 2012)

Computers don't crash, the programs running on them do. 

Any old computer lying around (that has decent graphics capable of 1080p), with a fresh copy of Ubuntu and VLC, will work just as well, and only cost you the price of that computer ($0). Some assembly required, but it'll be rock solid. Just unplug/disable any networking (BT too), turn off the screensaver/auto-lock/display sleep settings. It gets more complicated if there's a chance of the power being cut, though, so YMMV (have to configure the BIOS, then make sure it boots right to the desktop, then put the proper command line into the startup items...)


----------



## museav (Mar 12, 2012)

A programmable media player with 1080p video and 5.1 audio out and internal content storage would essentially be a small computer. What is the application? Is 1080p output really required or would 1080i or 720p suffice? How important is the 5.1 audio? The speaker system in a flat panel display is not going to be 5.1 and it may be difficult to find a cheap computer, compact media player or video display that provides surround decoding and analog 5.1 outputs, thus 5.1 audio would likely also require a surround decoder for each device.


----------



## BestPracticeGuru (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello, 

I know that it has been quite awhile since your last correspondence here but take a look at Videotel, Inc. products. 

They provide industrial looping dvd player and industrial looping media players that are proven to run for 4 years with continuous 24/7/365 play. They are professional grade and will Auto on, Auto Play, Auto Loop and Auto Repeat seamlessy. The company has been in business for over 32 years. 

There are great reviews for these units on Amazon and receive higher stars than that of Brightsign players.

They are all priced under $336.00. 

Hope this helps. 


bbigelow666666 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a media player to output video and audio. I searched around briefly and digital signage players seem to be a good route. But maybe there are others? I've always used computers, but they crash etc. Seems like some people are using digital signage players?
> 
> ...


----------



## BestPracticeGuru (Aug 22, 2013)

Would help if I added the link to the products for the industrial media player and industrial dvd player for digital signage. 

Industrial-dvd.com - Looping DVD and Media Players - Digital Signage, Engagement and Education
Industrial Looping Media Player HDMI Details


----------



## Morte615 (Aug 22, 2013)

Not exactly what you are looking for but I found these media players and use them in my Haunted Houses: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NO9RRM/?tag=controlbooth-20
The best part is that they are only $40! (And of course Amazon says they are sold out but you can still find them online)

They are cheap so if they do break, or you want them in multiple places, you can just buy more. I have not used these for extended periods, mostly 8 hours runs 3 days a week. So far have had no issues. They can be programmed to play video or music when given power and will loop automatically (with my stuff it's seamless).


----------



## vman (Aug 23, 2013)

I can suggest this one 
http://vman.cc/en/20-v-player

It provides seamless loops, 5.1 sound via HDMI and much more


----------

